# I am uncertain as to what this is...



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

A few weeks ago I bought a clump of java moss from a LFS and I got a small hitchhiker portion of a plant that I having some trouble with ID on... It grows really low to the substrate in my tank it grows about 1 1/2" high then it throws out roots and pulls itself onto the substrate and then grow horizontally... Looks like one of the tanks on the APC screen saver has some of it growing in the tank ... Thanks for any help


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks like _Rotala rotundifolia_.


----------

